# Where Will You Be When It Hits the Fan?



## Denton

May the Lord help you if you are in a big city. Especially if it is not your city.









Denton and Sasquatch Show #238


Gas is hitting $5.00 a gallon in CA. If Biden has his way it'll be that high and higher all over the country. LA County Sheriff is issuing ccw's because crime has gotten so bad under Progressives. So the election was stolen, doesn't mean squat if the courts won't hear the case. What has them...




www.podomatic.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I’ll be right here at Answered Prayers Farm.
Watching the world go by.
And you are absolutely correct, anyone in a city, or suburb could very well be in a world of hurt.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have to make a trip to Maine late June for a week.. after that I will be local


----------



## Robie

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to make a trip to Maine late June for a week.. after that I will be local


Say Hi to all my relatives in Augusta.


----------



## The Tourist

*...or suburb...*

Yes, in some cases you might be right, RPD. However, a 'suburb' might not be a "SUBURB" if you catch my drift.

My dad got tired of the inner city of Milwaukee, and truth be told, I never cared that much for the 55th Street School in ravaged city 'everything.' When my family moved to Menomonee Falls (and we were the only house in that entire subdivision--and far from the highway) I didn't sleep as deeply as I thought I would. After all, have you ever tried to sleep when you were used to shootings, police sirens and false fire whistles? Fortunately it was only a short walk and a well defined right turn to get off the "circle courts" and then to find that 'marker' telling us little kids where the bus stopped.

I wasn't on a well planned, cement rich city street! I was on not only those circle courts, but also unmarked signs on every new gravel suburban road! When you've seen *country gravel*, trust me, it's all the same!

I made it to a new locally built 5th grade class, where my teacher taught better in her family's Turkish. It was *1960*, and I still remember that issue of "My Weekly Reader." It was a picture of Dick Nixon and JFK semi-bracing for the picture which read, "_They Fight Hard But Are Friends_." Yeah, sure, lie to little kids, will you...

I thought I had settled in, but that wasn't going to happen. In a very somber tone, my teacher told us that a "very important test" was going to be handed out, and we should do our best. Yeah, right. A few hours after the test my name and that of a little girl were called to the hall outside. We were to be moved--far away from every kid, washroom and hallway I had ever seen. The little girl and I held onto each other tightly! We had been sent to "Audio and Gifted." Because of all the cheap films I had seen of the destroyed Germany, I thought I was going there! I just assumed they were going to mark us with a big, black stamp, like they did to my Uncle Jack in prison. As I entered that mystery room, 28 other kids sang a welcome song to us. Clearly, we were to be executed...

So, *Rice Paddy Daddy*, as you can now figure, the oddities I bring to this forum are just old Kid Prison attributes used to deflect the sting of the unwanted by the wanted. My fifth grade dragged onto eighth grade, and no adult ever mentioned a word. However, the morning of my freshman year in high school I was greeted by a teacher I have never met. She smiled and beamed something like, "*These are the best classes for our best students..*."

Laugh if you want, RPD, but I almost asked, "_How many license plates do I have to make_?" Fortunately classes like this died about the time I entered college. BTW, my first day in college was where I was directed to a small bungalow I swore had been strafed by heavy fire. And guess what (and I'm not kidding) the first teacher I met said, "_Looks like the best is better than our better..."_

Forty thousand students and only seven of us high achievers. So *RPD*, if you ever get to Madison, go to my dorm-room at Lakeshore Dorms. I think I left a knife there...


----------



## Chipper

Only problem is the hoards of morons in the cities will be leaving and heading out to the country. Imagine once the SHTF. Millions will be taking to the roads heading out of town into your back yard. Looking for help and a hand out.


----------



## waggie

I hope to be in Tenn. in the next 4 mos. I can't stand CA anymore. Been here 32 yrs.


----------



## Denton

waggie said:


> I hope to be in Tenn. in the next 4 mos. I can't stand CA anymore. Been here 32 yrs.


In the early 80s, I was stationed in California. Herlong, California. I loved the area. The Sierra Highlands was an amazing area to the boy from Alabama. The people who lived there were the most amazing, rugged individualists you'll ever find.
In the mid-90s, I drove trucks and got laid-over in Los Angeles, quite often. The people were wonderful and a lot of fun and as nice as can be.
I'm sorry to hear California is no longer the place that I remember.
Still, I can't imagine the east side of California changing. I hope it didn't change and I hope it never changes.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I’ll be right here at Answered Prayers Farm.
> Watching the world go by.
> And you are absolutely correct, anyone in a city, or suburb could very well be in a world of hurt.


You are right, and I hate that. People aren't going to just die but they are going to die horribly. If they are lucky, they'll die by a bullet to the heart or to the head.


----------



## Elvis

Denton said:


> In the early 80s, I was stationed in California. Herlong, California. I loved the area. The Sierra Highlands was an amazing area to the boy from Alabama. The people who lived there were the most amazing, rugged individualists you'll ever find.
> In the mid-90s, I drove trucks and got laid-over in Los Angeles, quite often. The people were wonderful and a lot of fun and as nice as can be.
> I'm sorry to hear California is no longer the place that I remember.
> Still, I can't imagine the east side of California changing. I hope it didn't change and I hope it never changes.


I ran a lot of CA back then and made several good friends who were much more to the left than I was but at the same time they lamented about how CA was going to hell with the gangs and liberal think. Actually got a great tattoo from a shop in Hollywood when the Northridge quake stuck me in the area with the interstate bridges all dropped from the tremors. National Guard out on every intersection with their rifles as I walked around Hollywood the next few nights after the quake. I've always wondered if their rifles were actually loaded with live mags.

Lot of good conservatives up in the hills around Coarsegold and Thermal and down in Niland by the Salton Sea.


----------



## Tango2X

Why don't Californians just stay there and fix their state?


----------



## CapitalKane49p

City dweller here. Got my own scaled down version of Mila 18. 

Godspeed


----------



## waggie

Tango2X said:


> Why don't Californians just stay there and fix their state?


I would probably run out of money before that happened, It's a good thought. For what it costs me to live in CA for a month I can live in TN for almost 4.


----------



## Any Beastie

I'll be wherever God puts me, doing whatever He gives me to do.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Chipper said:


> ...once the SHTF. Millions will be taking to the roads heading out of town into your back yard.


human nature will force many to stay so long they can not leave...

more will head to "camps"

IMHO..it will not be the roving bands of hungry people..it will be the roving bands of government employees looking to "Redistribute" the food


----------



## inceptor

Maine-Marine said:


> IMHO..it will not be the roving bands of hungry people..it will be the roving bands of government employees looking to "Redistribute" the food


Depending on the circumstances causing the dilemma, this could be quite accurate.


----------



## Sasquatch

I haven't been here in, at least a month, and only 8 threads have been updated since I left. Wow! I think SHTF here already. Good luck with that.


----------



## KUSA

I think I would prefer to be on the intake side of the fan if shit hits it.


----------



## RedLion

I could be at work in downtown Minneapolis, or at home in a far north suburb of the metro. I could be at my Daughters soccer game in St. Croix MN or elsewhere as she has soccer 6 days a week. I would not be out of state that much is for certain.
I am not too worried about being in a city when the SHTF, as I should be able to get home and subsequently to a bug out location, unless it is a full scale nuclear war. In that event of an all out nuke war we are all doomed. I saw a map of the targets and how many nukes that the Russians have ear marked in a full out nuke war. MN was targeted with 8 separate missiles. 3 for the Minneapolis/St. Paul area, 1 for the nuclear power plant west of Monticello MN about 40 miles west of the metro area, 1 for the city of St. Cloud, 2 for Duluth and the ports on Lake Superior and 1 for the City of Rochester.
EMP nationwide, it will take a good part of a week before most people will start freaking out and become a real threat. A real pandemic that killed millions would be a slow roll to chaos. The economy collapses, it would still take a good number of days before things would start to get out of hand. Alien invasion, War of the Worlds or Independence Day style would be a treat and likely a fast paced destruction.
I never leave home without an AR with a full loadout, handgun, get home bag and proper clothing given the season.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> I’ll be right here at Answered Prayers Farm.
> Watching the world go by.
> And you are absolutely correct, anyone in a city, or suburb could very well be in a world of hurt.


No farm but I am not leaving my place unless there is 10 feet of water over it.
I live in the country, have prepped to stay here, and that is what I will do.
I will fight to keep what is mine, land, home, food, water, guns and whatever.
I will never go as a sheep, F'k all that want to take it away from us all.


----------



## Denton

I think some might not have listened and understood the question or point.

You are visiting a large city when it hits the fan. The closest family member in the city might as well be light-years away. What are you going to do?

The listener who emailed the show was on the River Walk in San Antonio, Texas when the thought crossed his mind. Me, I was in a Chrysler van in the DFW area, stuck in a miles-long traffic jam with two ARs, two cases of 5.56 ammo, two 1911s with one case of ammo for them when I realized that I was not ready if something drastic happened.

Something to consider. Something to discuss.


----------



## Annie

I saw a "Doomsday Prepper" episode a while back called "Escape from New York", where they covered this topic. I thought it was actually pretty good. Not the typical crazies they ordinarily featured.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> I think some might not have listened and understood the question or point.
> 
> You are visiting a large city when it hits the fan. The closest family member in the city might as well be light-years away. What are you going to do?
> 
> The listener who emailed the show was on the River Walk in San Antonio, Texas when the thought crossed his mind. Me, I was in a Chrysler van in the DFW area, stuck in a miles-long traffic jam with two ARs, two cases of 5.56 ammo, two 1911s with one case of ammo for them when I realized that I was not ready if something drastic happened.
> 
> Something to consider. Something to discuss.


Well that simply is not a scenario that I ever would be in. I do not leave MN. I have no immediate family in MN any longer. I have nothing to do with extended family. My Brother comes to visit me from Utah and I already shared my thoughts on how I think that different SHTF situations would play out.
Now if I was in that situation, I would have driven there and not flown. It would also depend on the SHTF situation as some would not cause immediate chaos and I could have some time (days) to get home. I would have at least the gear I mentioned in my previous post. If my Truck still runs I head for home, but drive armed with my .45 with AR within reach under cover. I would try to get home. If my truck no longer runs, I would try to find other transportation. If that is not an option, I would try to find some place safe to think and plan for what I would do.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> I think some might not have listened and understood the question or point.
> 
> You are visiting a large city when it hits the fan. The closest family member in the city might as well be light-years away. What are you going to do?
> 
> The listener who emailed the show was on the River Walk in San Antonio, Texas when the thought crossed his mind. Me, I was in a Chrysler van in the DFW area, stuck in a miles-long traffic jam with two ARs, two cases of 5.56 ammo, two 1911s with one case of ammo for them when I realized that I was not ready if something drastic happened.
> 
> Something to consider. Something to discuss.


You would be screwed, no mention of food or Benzedrine.
Your only option is getting out with the van intact.
You are never going to carry 1/3 of that ammo out.
I only carry 200 rounds each of anything for what I carry, each Jeep has its allotment.
I only bump up my basic load IF I have to go to a high threat level place.
I really don't go very far anymore, but my trips are planned to avoid any political disasters.
I also carry three days of food and water in each Jeep.


----------



## Annie

Makes me think of this old song somehow...

Truckin', got my chips cashed in
Keep truckin', like the do-dah man
Together, more or less in line
Just keep truckin' on
Arrows of neon and flashing marquees out on Main Street
Chicago, New York, Detroit and it's all on the same street
Your typical city involved in a typical daydream
Hang it up and see what tomorrow brings
Dallas, got a soft machine
Houston, too close to New Orleans
New York got the ways and means
But just won't let you be
Most of the cats that you meet on the street speak of true love
Most of the time, they're sittin' and cryin' at home
One of these days they know they better be goin'
Out of the door and down to the street all alone
Truckin', like the do-dah man
Once told me, "You've got to play your hand"
Sometimes the cards ain't worth a dime
If you don't lay 'em down
Sometimes the light's all shinin' on me
Other times, I can barely see
Lately, it occurs to me
What a long, strange trip it's been
What in the world ever became of sweet Jane?
She lost her sparkle, you know she isn't the same
Livin' on reds, vitamin C, and cocaine
All a friend can say is, "Ain't it a shame?"
Truckin', up to Buffalo
Been thinkin', you got to mellow slow
It takes time, you pick a place to go
And just keep truckin' on
Sittin' and starin' out of the hotel window
Got a tip they're gonna kick the door in again
I'd like to get some sleep before I travel
But if you got a warrant, I guess you're gonna come in
Busted, down on Bourbon Street
Set up, like a bowlin' pin
Knocked down, it gets to wearin' thin
They just won't let you be
You're sick of hangin' around and you'd like to travel
Get tired of travelin', you want to settle down
I guess they can't revoke your soul for tryin'
Get out of the door and light out and look all around
Sometimes the light's all shinin' on me
Other times, I can barely see
Lately, it occurs to me
What a long, strange trip it's been
Truckin', I'm a goin' home
Whoa, whoa, baby, back where I belong
Back home, sit down and patch my bones
And get back truckin' on
Source: LyricFind

Songwriters: Jerome J. Garcia / Philip Lesh / Robert Hall Weir / Robert C. Christie Hunter


----------



## rice paddy daddy

This could be a possibility for me.
At least occasionally.
This September, I'll be going behind enemy lines, two days from home. Providence, Rhode Island, for the annual reunion of my beloved 5th Infantry Division.
I will be deep in the heart of Wokeism, Big Government Love, and Gimmie Culture. Surrounded by Connecticut and Massachusets.😥

Unlike reunions that are in the South, I will be relatively unarmed. And I will not be pulling a well stocked travel trailer.
But, I do have the advantage of military training, and experience living in dangerous areas. For whatever that is worth.


----------

